# Fedor's Camp Offers Fight at 220; Dan Henderson Unconcerned With Weight



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

> It's a fight that Dan Henderson discussed prior to ever signing with Strikeforce, so the promotion's reigning light-heavyweight champion would gladly temporarily move up a division to accept a match with Russian legend Fedor Emelianenko.
> 
> Henderson's manager Aaron Crecy told MMA Fighting that while the fighter has yet to receive an offer for the bout, Strikeforce did ask for confirmation he would take the fight before beginning talks with Emelianenko's M-1 team. Those discussions remain ongoing, but as far as Henderson's concerned, he'll take the fight at any weight class.
> 
> ...


MMA Fighting

F*** Yeah! :thumb02:


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Fedor clearly too lazy to cut to LHW.


I'd like to see Hendo win this, even though i don't particularly like him.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

My god they are whoring Hendo.....They are trying to get every little bit of sizzle out of him that they can before he burns out.....Why have hendo move up weight? It would be better for Fedor to move down IMO.....But oh well..


How does this fight even make since besides it being Fedor? Hendo is the LHW Champ and Fedor has lost 2 in a row


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

So Henderson is the champ, and Fedor is on a 2 fight losing streak. So why is Fedor's camp the one making demands? :confused02:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

What's wrong with Fedor moving down? He's so chubby and it shouldn't be a problem to him. 

Henderson is the man though, he'd probably take on 2 dudes with chainsaws in the same time if he'd get a chance.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

The only problem is going to be Hendos cardio....Thats a good little chunck to add on and keep up 3 rounds


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

G_Land said:


> The only problem is going to be Hendos cardio....Thats a good little chunck to add on and keep up 3 rounds


Hmm, would that really be such a big difference? Does anyone know how much weight he cuts to make 205? Maybe he weighs 220ish on fight night anyway, so a catch weights at 220 would only help him. I'm only a couch fighter though so I'm just guessing here.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Hmm, would that really be such a big difference? Does anyone know how much weight he cuts to make 205? Maybe he weighs 220ish on fight night anyway, so a catch weights at 220 would only help him. I'm only a couch fighter though so I'm just guessing here.


This is almost certainly correct. Hendo isn't a huge LHW when he fights in that class but I'm sure he still cuts some. He probably walks around at 215-220 so he wouldn't have to put on any weight. 

No reason not to have Fedor cut to 205 though honestly, there are guys who are bigger and have less body fat than him cutting to 205, it would be easy for him.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Well will see....Im 100% sure we will be saying..."Wow Hendo looked out of shape bad here)..... I know he will only have to add 10 lbs.......But damn ......Well I guess if this fight happens in a year thats not a big deal.....But say in 2 months damn his cardio will be crap and Fedor will bulldoze him


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

I used to be the biggest Fedor fan, and then for a long while I was a Fedor apologist, but now I'm just really sick of watching Fedor do the wrong thing.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Henderson's not going to bulk up or change anything, he'll probably be around 205 fight night.

this is a bad fight for Dan.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Hmm, would that really be such a big difference? Does anyone know how much weight he cuts to make 205? Maybe he weighs 220ish on fight night anyway, so a catch weights at 220 would only help him. I'm only a couch fighter though so I'm just guessing here.


I'm with you on this one.

Henderson looks like he walks at around 220-225 maybe.
On fight night he looks like 210-215 maybe?!

Fedor doesn't cut weight. And he walks at around 225-230. And that's his *fight-night-weight* also.

So, that wouldn't be such a big difference.

Henderson has fought bigger guys before. Rampage for example - was bigger/heavier than him when they fought in the UFC. On fight nights Rampage is around 220+, almost as big as Fedor.

I have confidence in Henderson not having any weight issues.

However, Fedor's style - those looping/wild punches - may be a big problem for Hendo.
If this fight happens i see a BIG KO!

And it could happen both ways.

_EDIT: a fight where Fedor would have a size advantage?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! 
When was the last time that happened?!?_


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

This could be an awesome fight! I've never even thought about this as a dream fight. Both have lethal hands. Hendo has awesome wrestling but could Fedor counter that with his *****? Just awesome.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I respect Fedor for what he's accomplished, but I'm getting ridiculously tired of his camp making demands as though he's still MMA's biggest star. I'm fed up with M1's talk, and I will honest to God be rooting against Fedor come fight night, because when he's rendered totally irrelevant, so will M1... and it's a price worth paying in that respect. 

Russian slime balls, the lot of them. I hope Zuffa blacklists these chumps from North American MMA. A big 'LAWL' to the idea that this is a catchweight, as well... 'We have deal to offer. Fedor will fight at regular weight class. Maybe drop one or two pounds. Catchweight.' Get fucked you knobs.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Lock those 2 in the cage and let them fight. Clearly, this is the bout for the fans. Both men want it, so I don't see any problems.


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

I am pretty sure I read somewhere that Henderson is not going to bulk up for the fight. He walks around at 205-210 right now so he doesnt cut weight. I would be surprised if he weighs in above 210. I could see Henderson KOing Fedor.


----------



## meli083 (Mar 31, 2010)

Awesome, I hope this fight happens


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Hendo vs Fedor is one of my favorite fights that never happened from pride. 




Does anyone else think it's silly that Henderson and Liddell never fought at 205? It was SO close to happening but Rampage took the belt. Both great wrestlers with huge power and iron chins... man that would have been amazing.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> Hendo vs Fedor is one of my favorite fights that never happened from pride.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember stories that it came very close to happening at after parties and bars when Dan was in PRIDE.


----------



## Relavate (Dec 21, 2010)

If hendo really wants to fight him he will. We all know how fedors managment is and wont work with anyone unless its what they want when they want it.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> Hendo vs Fedor is one of my favorite fights that never happened from pride.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For some reason, I have never even thought about Henderson vs Liddell. I guess because at that time Wanderlei vs Chuck was what people thought about.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

G_Land said:


> My god they are whoring Hendo.....They are trying to get every little bit of sizzle out of him that they can before he burns out.....Why have hendo move up weight? It would be better for Fedor to move down IMO.....But oh well..
> 
> 
> How does this fight even make since besides it being Fedor? Hendo is the LHW Champ and Fedor has lost 2 in a row


It is happening because it will make money. 

Other than that I'm not sure. It makes little sense. Fedor can't hack it at HW, so they just get a small LHW to fight him at HW.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

The_Senator said:


> For some reason, I have never even thought about Henderson vs Liddell. I guess because at that time Wanderlei vs Chuck was what people thought about.



Yeah you never heard people clamoring for Liddell vs. Henderson but I think that was a mistake. That truly is one of the best superfights to never happen.


They were both in their prime at about the same time too. I wanted Henderson vs. Liddell way worse than Rampage vs. Henderson but Rampage took Chuck's belt just before the unifier. Reminds me of how Jake Shields vs. Anderson Silva came so close to happening, except Okami got a DQ win and stopped it.


----------



## adolf (Jan 25, 2011)

morninglightmt said:


> I used to be the biggest Fedor fan, and then for a long while I was a Fedor apologist, but now I'm just really sick of watching Fedor do the wrong thing.


the same here mate


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

According to Mayhem Miller on Joe Rogan's podcast, Dan Henderson was walking around 197 when he was fighting at middleweight.

And during Diaz vs Daley he said on camera he'd have to start drinking to get over 206.

Hendo is nowhere near 220 like some of you are instigating...


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

I don't really wish this fight happen, because it doesn't suite FEDOR, but even if it does happen? FEDOR will walk through HENDO unfortunately.

Does Hendo know the POWER in the Last Emperor's hands?

Regardless of his last 2 losses, he has really very very heavy hands !!!


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

rul3z said:


> I don't really wish this fight happen, because it doesn't suite FEDOR, but even if it does happen? FEDOR will walk through HENDO unfortunately.
> 
> Does Hendo know the POWER in the Last Emperor's hands?
> 
> Regardless of his last 2 losses, he has really very very heavy hands !!!


Henderson has some serious power too. Fedor didn't knock out Lindland in his prime, so why should Henderson, who's much better than Lindland, think that Fedor will just walk through him based on his power solely. It's not going to be one-sided in my opinion. Henderson is the man, he will fight anybody at any weight and that deserves respect. He's 41 this year. On the other hand, Fedor is much younger, avoids Overeem, lets his management make pathetic excuses when loses and even now M-1 keeps demanding what SF should do (the fight at 220 suits Fedor more).


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

G_Land said:


> My god they are whoring Hendo.....They are trying to get every little bit of sizzle out of him that they can before he burns out.....Why have hendo move up weight? It would be better for Fedor to move down IMO.....But oh well..
> 
> 
> How does this fight even make since besides it being Fedor? Hendo is the LHW Champ and Fedor has lost 2 in a row


Lolz...lolz...it's so true. Come to think of it he came in at MW, lost to Shields, won at LHW, and now he's moving on up to HW. That's actually pretty incredible for him to bounce in weight classes. 

I think this fight is winnable for Fedor and it'll boost his stock again "if" he wins. Another thing is Hendo wouldn't be considered a can so it would be a fairly credible win.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> Lolz...lolz...it's so true. Come to think of it he came in at MW, lost to Shields, won at LHW, and now he's moving on up to HW. That's actually pretty incredible for him to bounce in weight classes.
> 
> I think this fight is winnable for Fedor and it'll boost his stock again "if" he wins. Another thing is Hendo wouldn't be considered a can so it would be a fairly credible win.


 
Yeah a MW fighting a heavy weight....Crazy.....Hendo is no Silva. If Fedor wins it'll be no sweat of Hendos chin because he moved up.....But If Hendo wins what about Fedor?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

If Henderson wins then Fedor seriously needs to retire. That will be three losses in a row. But this fight isn't confirmed.


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

Fedor looks like he has 20% body fat, so I don't see why he doesn't want to move down, he could totaly reinvent himself!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well it maybe that he just doesn't want to cut weight. Incidently in his 30s I don't blame him. Not to mention lightheavyweight is a completely different ball game then heayvweight.


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Well it maybe that he just doesn't want to cut weight. Incidently in his 30s I don't blame him. Not to mention lightheavyweight is a completely different ball game then heayvweight.


I guess you're right, it is pretty hard to change your diet after eating w/e you want for the past 10 years lol..I wish he would though, just think of the benefits..he would move so much faster and most likely have better cardio if he lost some of that belly


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't think it has to do with laziness so much as other stuff. He probably could have better cardio and faster but what about against other lightheavyweights. Then again we could see Fedor versus Couture.


----------



## strikersrevenge (Nov 20, 2010)

Fedor. Sorry Hendo, but you can not beat Fedor. He is faster, stronger, younger, hungry, not the LHW champ, and has yet to be defeated on his feet. I think Fedor is going to maul Dan Henderson.


----------



## Coosh (Sep 25, 2009)

strikersrevenge said:


> Fedor. Sorry Hendo, but you can not beat Fedor. He is faster, stronger, younger, hungry, not the LHW champ, and has yet to be defeated on his feet. I think Fedor is going to maul Dan Henderson.


I would say Bigfoot defeated Fedor on the feet and landed more significant strikes.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Coosh said:


> I would say Bigfoot defeated Fedor on the feet and landed more significant strikes.


No disrespect, but don't compare Big Foot to Henderson. 

One is 5 ft 11 in (1.80 m) and weighs around 215 lbs on fight night.
The other is 6 ft 4 in (1.93 m) and weighs around 280 lbs on fight night.

Silva mounted Fedor and dropped bombs on him for about 3 minutes and couldn't finish him.

Henderson only has the big right on the feet.
Fedor has those strange wild-looping punches. When he starts throwing those, you better get out of the way. 
And he won't be scare to expose himself for the TDs also. He has a great ground game, something Hendo doesn't have

I see Fedor winning this fight. 

But it should be a great fight annyway.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

Fedor wins by submission. Hendo wont let himself be finished, he'll give up a submission.


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

I'll watch it, but this fight isn't a top-level fight anymore, imo.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

No it isn't a top level MMA fight. It is an over the hill fighter versus a guy back on his game. But I would like Henderson to win this.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

limba said:


> No disrespect, but don't compare Big Foot to Henderson.
> 
> One is 5 ft 11 in (1.80 m) and weighs around 215 lbs on fight night.
> The other is 6 ft 4 in (1.93 m) and weighs around 280 lbs on fight night.
> ...



what? hendo has a great ground game, he will take fedor down at will and win a decision, fedor is useless off his back as seen in the bigfoot fight


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, believe it or not Henderson has a ground game. Well Fedor isn't completely useless off of his back. He just had a down fight.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, believe it or not Henderson has a ground game. Well Fedor isn't completely useless off of his back. He just had a down fight.


either way im 200% sure henderson has a better top game and better takedowns than bigfoot, he also is damn hard to submit and sweep, he is a 2 time olympic wrestler so that says something too


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> either way im 200% sure henderson has a better top game and better takedowns than bigfoot, he also is damn hard to submit and sweep, he is a 2 time olympic wrestler so that says something too


Fedor is useless off his back? 


Seriously man?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, just because he had a bad fight doesn't mean Fedor is useless off his back. I do agree though that Henderson does have better takedowns. By the way he never made the Olympics.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, just because he had a bad fight doesn't mean Fedor is useless off his back. I do agree though that Henderson does have better takedowns. By the way he never made the Olympics.


i have seen him do 2 good things off his back in his whole career, sweep mark hunt(cmon really) and sweep randleman(cmon really) when he got someone legit on him what happened he got pounded out


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, but do you realize what Fedor had to do in order to sweep Randleman? Fedor got slammed on his head. To sweep a guy after that was spectacular.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, but do you realize what Fedor had to do in order to sweep Randleman? Fedor got slammed on his head. To sweep a guy after that was spectacular.


i realise that but still he isnt great off his back is my point


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> what? hendo has a great ground game, he will take fedor down at will and win a decision, fedor is useless off his back *as seen in the bigfoot fight*





UFC_OWNS said:


> either way *im 200% sure henderson has a better top game* and better takedowns *than bigfoot*, he also is damn hard to submit and sweep, he is a 2 time olympic wrestler so that says something too


I just woke up after getting wasted last night.

My head is the size of Jupiter...reading this (especially the bolded part) just makes it worse.

Are you seriously gonna give me that fight as an example?!

How can you compare Silva to Hendo?! One is a 210 lbs wrestler with good top controi and shitty GnP and the other one is a 280 lbs monster with a black belt in BJJ and Judo, who was dropping bombs on a 220 lbs guys after mounting him!

And the red part: i suppose you go watch some of Fedor Emelianenko's fights. 
And if you brought uip the *former Olympic wrestler thing*...check out Fedor vs Mark Coleman (former olympic wrestler)


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

limba said:


> I just woke up after getting wasted last night.
> 
> My head is the size of Jupiter...reading this (especially the bolded part) just makes it worse.
> 
> ...


ok i have to say this but coleman was never a good wrestler no matter how many people say he was a wrestling legend, i have seen many of his fights and he has sucked in all of them bar the bonnar fight which was weird, dan henderson is probably the 2nd best wrestler in mma behind chael sonnen


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> ok i have to say this but coleman was never a good wrestler no matter how many people say he was a wrestling legend, i have seen many of his fights and he has sucked in all of them bar the bonnar fight which was weird, dan henderson is probably the 2nd best wrestler in mma behind chael sonnen


You're kidding, right?!

We're talking about Mark Coleman, right?! 
The guy who is also known as *The Godfather of Ground and Pound*?! He basically is the first fighter to implement wrestling in the history of MMA.



> Coleman is credited with proving the ability of wrestlers to dominate in the developing sport of mixed martial arts, and with being one of the first in American MMA to successfully use the strategy that came to be known as ground-and-pound,[3] earning him the distinction as "The Godfather of Ground & Pound".


And has these wrestling credentials...

# 1986 NCAA Division I Championships: (190lbs 4th Place)
# 1988 NCAA Big Ten Championships: (190lbs 1st Place)
# 1988 NCAA Division I Championships: (190lbs 1st Place)
# 1990 Pan American Championships Freestyle Wrestling: (90kg 1st Place)
# 1991 Pan American Championships Freestyle Wrestling: (100kg 1st Place)
# 1991 Pan American Games Freestyle Wrestling: (100kg 1st Place)
# 1991 U.S.A. National Freestyle Wrestling Championships: (100kg 1st Place)
# 1991 FILA World Freestyle Wrestling Championships: (100kg 2nd Place)
# 1992 Pan American Championships Freestyle Wrestling: (100kg 1st place)
# 1992 Summer Olympics Freestyle Wrestling: (100kg 7th Place)


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

limba said:


> You're kidding, right?!
> 
> We're talking about Mark Coleman, right?!
> The guy who is also known as *The Godfather of Ground and Pound*?! He basically is the first fighter to implement wrestling in the history of MMA.
> ...


but his mma wrestling sucks especially when he was older vsing fedor. randy has less credientials then that and he dominated him when they fight, hey may have been able to bully crap fighters from when most mma fighters stunk but he would lose to dan in a wrestling match i think


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Don't see any point in this fight if Fedor is not wanting to go to LHW. His career is on the home stretch, catchweight fights with LHWs wont do much for his legacy.

He dominated at HW and was undoubtedly the best in the world for several years, but that was a long time ago. MMA evolved and the new breed are now in town. Fedor can hang with some of them, but his age, the size difference and the skill of the modern heavyweight have knocked him off the top.

Go to LHW and see if you can become champ, why mess around with catchweight fights? I really don't get it.

I hate to say it but it's as if Fedor is just doing it for the pay packet.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

There's no catchweight between HW and HW.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

MrObjective said:


> There's no catchweight between HW and HW.


Been waiting for someone to say this. A "catchweight" of 220 means a heavyweight match, period.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

How is a catchweight a heavyweight match? You specifically have to make weight for something other than 265 or 205. If this was heavyweight then Fedor wouldn't have to cut weight.


----------



## KingJo (Apr 21, 2011)

i wish they brought back openweight fights


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> Been waiting for someone to say this. A "catchweight" of 220 means a heavyweight match, period.


uhmm... no it doesn't. It means Fedor can't weigh over 220. That's not a regular HW match.


----------



## KingJo (Apr 21, 2011)

oldfan said:


> uhmm... no it doesn't. It means Fedor can't weigh over 220. That's not a regular HW match.


yeah hw fights are 220+


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, according to the Unified Rules, heavyweight is 206 plus. So what does that make 206-220, cruiserweight? The only promotion I know of that has that weightclass is King of the Cage.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Not sure why but I like Hendo in this fight. I just think his mind is in a much better state than Fedor's right now, and if he loses to Fedor he just goes back to being LHW Champ anyway.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

At 220, Hendo should win!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Hendo doesn't even cut to get to lightheavyweight so I still think Fedor has the advantage at 220lbs. Yeah, Henderson is just coming off of a win taking the Strikeforce lightheavyweight championship. Fedor is 0-2 right now.


----------

